# Score in Marietta!



## nmayeux (Aug 5, 2006)

Needed some wood for a brisket smoke tonight, and this is what I picked up for $20!  Its a mixture of pecan, hickory, and white oak, and it is cut to 16" lengths, which is perfect for both my BSKD and Lang!  If anyone is interested, just PM me and I'll give you directions.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 6, 2006)

That is not fair,  I live out here and when i need wood, I have to go to the store....Yesterday went to find some apple or cherry wood chunks, and came home with hickory.  I am going to have to start using the net to acquire my wood.

Good Score Noah.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 6, 2006)

Ice,
There is a boat builder in San Diego that builds a boat that I would really like to have one day.  When I finally break down and buy it, I'll haul you a load of cooking wood when I go to pick it up.  Hell, wouldn't it  be great to enjoy Q on a new boat cooked over southern woods!:)


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 8, 2006)

A perfect day indeed.  A little fishing, some smoked meat, and a cold one or case....Good weekend.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 8, 2006)

From what I've seen of Noah's toy's,  I bet that ain't no little rowboat :!:


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 8, 2006)

Its just a little day sailor.  My folks live on St. Simons Island, and it would be nice to have a little boat that can handle the lakes and blue water.  The boat was designed by a friend of my father in the early 80's, and they are still building them today.  Someone actually crossed the Atlantic, and sailed to Hawaii in one of these.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm thinking a BIG row boat with a bevy of bikini babes to pull on the oars! With Mrs. Noah keeping a very close eye on all those on board!!!


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am wonderinf how Noah is going to get that toy into his garage?


----------



## Dutch (Aug 8, 2006)

Now he's goning to have to build that bigger toy box. Or build a boat house at the Marina.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 8, 2006)

Now that's worth going back to San Diego to pick up 8) 

PS - I spent 13 weeks in boot camp in San Diego and vowed never to return :!:


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 9, 2006)

We are spread out far enough, the Noah should be able to make the trip and stop at everybody homes, and get good BBQ on the road.  Then after he get's home, we can converge on his home and play with his lang and boat.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 9, 2006)

Kinda like the old pony express?


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 9, 2006)

More like the BBQ shuffle....


----------

